# Charlotte Bobcats vs. Chicago Bulls (March 30th)



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

<center>*

















Charlotte Bobcats (14-53) vs Chicago Bulls (38-31)

Starting Lineups:*





































vs.




































<center>*

Key Matchup:








vs









Ben Gordon and Emeka Okafor meet up again. Hopefully the outcome is in our favor.

*</center>


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

*Bulls-99
Charlotte-86

Bulls are really playing well...I hope Emeka outperforms Gordon....*


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

Is Hinrich expected to play tonight?


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

i bet some chips on the Bobcats just for fun. Hoping to see my man B Rob Jr play tonight.


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

Well Gordon murdered us with 35pts. Lets hope Emeka can put up a fight the rest of the year to steal the ROY


----------

